# Iverson's Career



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I feel that in the next couple of years being that AI does not take care of himself he will break down. Its the law of Physics basically that he is gonna have to deal with if he doesnt do something about it. Also why can he not become a Gary Payton or Tim Hardaway type player. He has won the MVP now its time to do things to help the FRANCHISE. Why cant his selfish *** move to the point and we get us a stud 2guard in here. Somebody preferably at least 6'5. Bonzi Wells would fit here so perfectly :sigh:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

He is not selfish, he just wants to win the game.

He can probably give you 20/10 a game if he wanted to. But if the guy can score basically at will, let him do it.

I think as of now, he doesn't need to be a PG but wait like 3-4 years later as his speed slows down, then he can be a pg, maybe 20/8/4 like a Stepon Marbury.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> He is not selfish, he just wants to win the game.
> 
> He can probably give you 20/10 a game if he wanted to. But if the guy can score basically at will, let him do it.
> ...


I can understand where you are coming from but how about this. Iverson hurts us defensively because he is forced becasue of his size to play the other teams point guard, which means Eric Snow has to play the other teams 2guard. Now dont get me wrong Eric Snow is a good defender but he still is on ly 6' 3 and half the 2guards in this league are at least 6'6. These guys have handles and can shoot the long range jump shot which snow has NO chance of getting to. Therefore we are hurt definsively like that. Now on offense he as you saw toward the end of the season before he got hurt and in the playoffs that he spends so much energy trying to get around his defender who is gonna be at least 4 inches taller than him, is tiring himself out. You clearly can see it. I love the mans heart and game to an extent but that move should be made NOW. He feels he is bigger than the sixers FRANCHISE and that is just unacceptable.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I understand what you are saying but I do see alot of Arron Mackie depending the other team's "2" alot. Snow is a good plyer but I just don't think with all the zone defense and stuff, he can take a lot pressure off of Iverson offensively.

I agree we should move Snow but maybe an Alvin William type of a PG.


----------



## jmilz23 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Iverson will be fine*

Yo...yall are trippin. AI will be fine, he could be a point guard and still average damm near 30 a game. He will not break down...the man is an athletic freak.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*as of now...........*

I think it would be a waste to change AI from sg to pg. They have built the entire team around Allen being a sg, and to throw that out the window seems pointless. They went to the finals last year so not much needs to be changed. I think a good draft, maybe a couple nice signings and if the team comes back healthy the Sixers will show the team they were


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Iverson will be fine*



> Originally posted by *jmilz23 *
> Yo...yall are trippin. AI will be fine, he could be a point guard and still average damm near 30 a game. He will not break down...the man is an athletic freak.


Explain all these injuries. Everyone gets hurt but the TOP players in the league work hard on their bodies so they dont get all these nagging injuries like AI gets. It's fact. Like I said before he cant beat the law of physics. If he dont get stronger physically with the way he plays he *WILL* slow down


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: as of now...........*



> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> I think it would be a waste to change AI from sg to pg. They have built the entire team around Allen being a sg, and to throw that out the window seems pointless. They went to the finals last year so not much needs to be changed. I think a good draft, maybe a couple nice signings and if the team comes back healthy the Sixers will show the team they were


I have seen by your posts that you know ball but answer this. Why do opposing guards ALWAYS kill us. Its because of our mismatches at the guard position. I personally feel AI could exploit alot of other teams defenses if he did switch back to the point. We will not be able to be back like we were last year without MAJOR changes. Mutombo stinks, we are too old and slow. We need upgrades through the whole team


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*well......*

i appreciate you realizing the knowledge i try to show. ANd i do see what you are saying. When the Sixers were knocked of the playoffs by the Pacers twice in a row, i was actually able to see all of those home games at the arena. But one thing that stuck out to me is how much TRavis Best destroyed Allen. It seems as if Allen would be able to deny Best's quickness but it really hurt Allen. I think it would be tuff to move ALlen but maybe we could try to use him as a backup. And slowly develop him and after the all star break as the starter. NOw Aaron Mckie would be a great shooting guard, but would Allen agree to this. It makes you wonder how willing he is to win.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Basically it boils down to him being one of the most selfish basketball players in the entire League. Right up there with Jalen Rose


----------

